# Prewar Mercury Bicycle Pre War Mercury Pod Bike Vintage Murray Elgin Rare



## tomsjack (Mar 20, 2020)

Prewar Mercury Bicycle Pre War Mercury Pod Bike Vintage Murray Elgin Rare On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Mercury-Bicycle-Pre-War-Mercury-Pod-Bike-Vintage-Murray-Elgin-Rare/313032821774?


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 20, 2020)

Wonder why it didn't sell, it had bids with a no reserve auction I thought..


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 20, 2020)

I don’t see , the kickstand!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 20, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> I don’t see , the kickstand!



It's busted off


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 20, 2020)

This bike sold for $400..but is now relisted at $795??


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 20, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> This bike sold for $400..but is now relisted at $795??
> View attachment 1158604



Never seen a kickstand for sale!


----------

